# Found this beautiful graphic crown in box info please



## Jeffbunims (May 21, 2017)

hello, my name is Jeff and I'm new to the world of photography. I found this box in an old home in upstate Connecticut. Not sure of year, origin or value. Could someone please help me with some information? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Designer (May 21, 2017)

The Crown Graphic is the top end of medium format cameras made by the Graflex company.  I once owned a Speed Graphic, which was the one most photo journalists used.  

Graflex Graphic Models


----------



## jcdeboever (May 21, 2017)

There are lots of them on eBay, advance search your model to show sold listings. You can get a pretty good idea of what it is worth.


----------



## smoke665 (May 21, 2017)

Regardless of the price, the "COOL FACTOR" is off the charts. I've never been so lucky as to score a find like this!


----------



## Ysarex (May 21, 2017)

IT HAS THE JEDI LIGHTSABER!!!!!!! Could be worth more in the right market than everything else combined.

Joe


----------



## Jeffbunims (May 21, 2017)

I did look it up but still know nothing new. Please any info appreciated. Or possibly anyone here in Florida , West palm Beach area that could take a look?


----------



## IanG (May 21, 2017)

Designer said:


> The Crown Graphic is the top end of medium format cameras made by the Graflex company.  I once owned a Speed Graphic, which was the one most photo journalists used.
> 
> Graflex Graphic Models



The Crown Graphics were Press cameras, made from 1947-1972 it looks like it's larger than the MF model so I'd guess it's the Quarter plate model 3¼" x 4¼" often referred to as 3x4 in the US, or "34" by Graflex, it's one of the earlier ones 47-50 from the Serial Number. It's a slightly smaller body than the 4x5 Speed and Crown Graphics (I have 4 or 5).

Quarter plate sheet film is available but only a very limited range from specialist sources and as a consequence these cameras went out of use many years ago, that also means  a drop in value compared to the 6x9 cm 2¼ x 3¼" "23" or 5x4 "45" versions where film is readily available. It's remained in that condition because it was retired because of the lack of film, Graflex phased out the 23 and 34 Crown Graphics fairly early. I've no US references other than the 1969 Graflex catalogue and by then only the 45 Crown Graphic was in production along with the 5x4 Super Graphic and the Plastic bodied 23 Century Graphic.

On the other hand it's a complete outfit with it's original case, flash etc, so as mentioned above check the completed sales on Ebay. Most of the complete outfits I've seen in good condition on Ebay have been this format.

Ian


----------



## Dave442 (May 21, 2017)

Nice that it is the complete kit and looks like good condition. Like Ian mentioned, probably retired due to lack of film - although that is very common for many cameras today so people tend to be a bit more inventive than they would have been back in the film boom days. 

You might also look at some of the information over at graflex.org

I think that ILFORD is releasing the 3-1/4" x 4-1/4" film sheets on a limited basis each year now for the past few years. 

Heck, if that is a box of film in the photo then I would load up some of the carriers and go try out the camera. In total darkness check if the holders currently have film or not and if there is film in the box (if the box was previously opened).  I've received cameras in the past that were loaded with film, as well as developing tanks that had unprocessed film loaded.


----------



## webestang64 (May 21, 2017)

Info.......... Pacemaker Speed Graphic

Value.............???? What somebody is willing to pay.

Nice piece.....


----------



## IanG (May 21, 2017)

Dave442 said:


> I think that ILFORD is releasing the 3-1/4" x 4-1/4" film sheets on a limited basis each year now for the past few years.



Yes Quarter plate film is available on the yearly Ilford ULF run (Ultra Large Format -sizes over 10x8)  but they also include smaller discontinued sizes, a bit expensive though. I think this years pre-order date cut-off is the next week or so.

Ian


----------



## compur (May 21, 2017)

It's from the late 40s to early 50s.

It's a wonderful camera that appears to be in lovely condition but it's value is not great because it lacks the Graflok back which is pretty much essential these days for the 2¼X3¼ Graflex models. Without it one would have to use sheet film, which is expensive, hard to find and inconvenient to use. The Graflok back allows the use of a roll film holder which is much preferable.

The flash is not the "Star Wars" model (though it is sometimes passed off as such to clueless buyers). The real "light saber" is the Graflex 3-Cell model shown at this link:
Used Graflex 3-Cell "Star Wars" Bulb Flash Gun B&H

Notice that it is all metal without the black plastic bottom piece of the OP's flash.

And, by the way, the flash on the OP's camera is mounted backwards.


----------



## IanG (May 22, 2017)

The Quarter plate 3¼x4¼ Crown and Speed Pacemaker Graphics were never fitted with a Graflok back, which seems to indicate they weren't made for long in the 1950's.  I'm fairly confident it's this size,

Ian


----------



## compur (May 22, 2017)

IanG said:


> The Quarter plate 3¼x4¼ Crown and Speed Pacemaker Graphics were never fitted with a Graflok back, which seems to indicate they weren't made for long in the 1950's.  I'm fairly confident it's this size,
> 
> Ian



You're right about the size. I see now that the lens is the 127mm rather than the 101mm so it is the 3x4 model.

But 3x4 sheet film is just as scarce as 2x3 and costs even more than _4x5 _film. Its impracticality makes it even harder to find a buyer for the camera so its market value is probably even less than if it were a 2x3 model.


----------

